# tranfert mails lus sur iPad vers imac



## bernie14 (7 Avril 2011)

comment transferer tous mes mails apres lecture  sur iPad vers mon iMac ou mon macbook a des fins de stockage,j'utilise la connection aussi bien avec imac qu'avec macbook.
peut ton egalement apres raccordement sur iMac recuperer le contenu de la corbeille de l'ipad?

merci


----------



## UnAm (7 Avril 2011)

Passe ton compte mail en IMAP, & ça se fera tout seul (sauf si je dis une grosse bêtise  )

Normalement, sur l'iPad, tu peux gérer le nombre de mails qu'il télécharge (dans les "réglages" de mail).


----------



## bernie14 (16 Avril 2011)

Passer en imap. ?  Merci pour l info, mais ou et comment?
Merci


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Avril 2011)

Quel client de messagerie utilise tu ?

En principe si c'est Gmail ou hotmail, lorsque tu as configurer ton iPad ou ton iPhone il s'est mis en IMAP par defaut.

Si tu as entrer manuellement ta config mail il te faut le fair een IMAP de sorte à synchroniser les mails lus automatiquement.


----------

